# what do you call them?



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

u mean a choker? :dunno:


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Perhaps you can provide us with a pic that resembles it a little. Or maybe several different ones so that we can morph them together in our minds and get a better idea of what you're talking about.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Are you talking about the titanium ones that a lot of pitches wear?


----------

